# 08 f250 died today.



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

Was at a light today and the computer on my truck said "safe to stop" and so it did. It died right there and would not start back up at all. Was towing a trailer like I always do. Truck has 40000 miles and had to get it towed to the dealership with my trailer. Man I hope they can fix it quick, I'm in Georgia and cant work without my truck. My buddy had the same thing happen to his 08. Some sort of sensor that makes the computer think the truck is overheating. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Let us know what happens, Radio died in my 08 f250, it was a long and quiet ride from west tx to east tx.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

LOL...at least the new trucks are smart enough to know when it is "safe to stop" cause the older versions with the CPS issues would just shut down running down the highway!


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

Well it was the sensor. Gonna cost a hundred bucks for the deductible. Oh and get this, the dealer found a leak by my master cylinder. $880 not covered under the powertrain warranty. I told my dealership back at home that I had to put fluid in it and they said it was fine. That was at below 30000 miles. Man this truck is a headache, never again. If you own one of these trucks and want to keep it, I suggest extended warranty. I never buy it on a diesel but for a Ford I think it's necessary.


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

On a side note, my buddy and I both have the same truck and the exact same things are breaking on them. lol. He was driving when his died. FYI I drive across the country and I dont need to worry about **** like this with a new truck. Very dissappointed.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Sell it and buy a 2000-2003 7.3L!:biggrin:

Maybe Fords new 6.7L (due to be out next year) will be better now that Navistar is out of the picture...I know they have been testing the Scorpion for a couple years now, unlike what Navistar did!


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

Believe me I'm thinking about it. I don't know what else to do except trade the bastard in as soon as possible. hahaha Take it as a loss and a lesson learned. Oh and when I was gettin towed the tow driver backed his ramp into my bumper and destroyed it. They gotta replace that too. Haha man I shouldn't have been so bad when I was younger.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Are they getting the truck back to you soon? It's only a $50 sensor and can be changed in 2 minutes if you want your truck back now. It is the egt sensor right before your cat. I have some pdf files I can email you if you decide to take that road.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

FISHINGARTIST said:


> On a side note, my buddy and I both have the same truck and the exact same things are breaking on them. lol. He was driving when his died. FYI I drive across the country and I dont need to worry about **** like this with a new truck. Very dissappointed.


DPF's are the major problems on these trucks. If you drive across country do a dpf delete on it, save money on diesel, and you won't have anywhere near the headaches.


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

Please explaine dpf delete. I got the truck back today and it was a sensor on the exhaust. They didn't charge me for it after all. I was gonna make a big stink cuz the dealership was the last one to mess with the exhaust and the programing. I'm leakin power stearing fluid so I need to get that fixed but don't have the 800 bones for it. I told the dealership I was leakin something and that's when they changed my radiator. I told them I don't think that was the fluid but they said it was fine. Was the power steering the whole time. That was before 30000 miles though.


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

DPF is the diesel particulate filter on the exhaust. Ford, Chevy and Dodge all have them as of the '08 year model. Supposed to capture everything bad from the exhaust. When removed it helps mileage because the motor breathes better and the DPF filter doesn't regenerate, which involves extra diesel being burned. 

But, you can't just remove it. As you experienced with the sensors on the exhaust, it is a complex system that will freak out if you just take it off. To do it right, you have to purchase a programmer to change the truck computer. Then you have to replace the section of pipe that contains the DPF (which is the tailpipe). Of course, all of the above voids the warranty.....if they catch you. The cheaper progammers are easily detected by Ford when they hook a truck up to their system, meaning after you put it back to stock. They leave behind "crumbs" so to speak.

FWIW, Dodge and Chevy have a few common issues just like Ford. 

This EPA schizzle was not engineered into their trucks very well by any of the Big 3.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Dang Fords and there sensors. I had a 2000 F150 that said the o2 sensor was out. I replace ALL 4 of them. then it started giving the check eng light again. I would just disconnect the battery everytime it came on. One last time before i traded it in for a Nissan.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I know you don't want to hear this but I own a 2001 F-250 crewcab diesel (7.3) short bed with 66k on it. K&N filter, Sniper Tuner, and Silverline exhaust. All I do is change the oil once a year or 5k miles and change the fuel filter every two years. But I did get the coolant changed at the dealer at 55k. I've had no problems with mine and I like it.

GED


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Ray, when it comes to dealers and repairs, nice guys finish last. BTW, Toyota has delayed/shelved its diesel trucks due to the new emissions and cost. Its not just Ford. 
Extended, non deductable warranty. I was shopping for an F450 for and RV and found a high percentage of low mileage 08 Fords for sale.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

As other people have said the dpf is the the diesel particulate filter. Every so often when the dpf is too restricted, your truck will "regenerate" This in turn dumps extra fuel into your engine to burn the collected soot out of the dpf and turn it to ashes. Regenerating, causes diesel to get into your oil as well, which is not a good source of lubrication for all of the bearings and such in your 20k engine. A dpf delete lets you remove your dpf/doc, and to never regenerate again and to see up to a 50% increase in fuel milage. You do not want to go cheap on your tuner on a 50k truck. Spartan is the BEST but SCT with custom tunes is also a great way to go for half the price, and both of these tune your transmission as well which is a huge deal and will make your trans bulletproof. I tow with a 550hp file on my truck and can get 19mpg empty on 38's. People on stock height/tires are seeing up to 22mpg with spartan tunes. I have the spartan setup on my truck so if you have any more questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

younggun55 said:


> As other people have said the dpf is the the diesel particulate filter. Every so often when the dpf is too restricted, your truck will "regenerate" This in turn dumps extra fuel into your engine to burn the collected soot out of the dpf and turn it to ashes. Regenerating, causes diesel to get into your oil as well, which is not a good source of lubrication for all of the bearings and such in your 20k engine. A dpf delete lets you remove your dpf/doc, and to never regenerate again and to see up to a 50% increase in fuel milage. You do not want to go cheap on your tuner on a 50k truck. Spartan is the BEST but SCT with custom tunes is also a great way to go for half the price, and both of these tune your transmission as well which is a huge deal and will make your trans bulletproof. I tow with a 550hp file on my truck and can get 19mpg empty on 38's. People on stock height/tires are seeing up to 22mpg with spartan tunes. I have the spartan setup on my truck so if you have any more questions feel free to pm me.


FYI.
Removing any of the emission controls on these trucks is a violation of federal law and the Texas clean air act. You need to know this before you proceed. Unlikely you will get caught but the fine is stiff if you do. Will also present issues when you get a State Inspection if the inpector knows his stuff.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Roby said:


> FYI.
> Removing any of the emission controls on these trucks is a violation of federal law and the Texas clean air act. You need to know this before you proceed. Unlikely you will get caught but the fine is stiff if you do. Will also present issues when you get a State Inspection if the inpector knows his stuff.


So is removing a catalytic converter from any vehicle. They don't pay attention to the smaller trucks, there are thousands and thousands of people running the them I have not once heard of someone getting fined for it. And state inspectors in Texas will more than likely not check for it, maybe in California or a stricter state, and if you feel like you can't pass the inspection you can take a couple hours and install your dpf again. I can do a whole install, which is taking dpf/doc off and putting a full downpipe back exhaust on in an hour, and flashing the computer. Also if you drive across country and are worried about visual inspections find a plugged dpf, gut it and run it like that.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

gedavis2 said:


> I own a 2001 F-250 crewcab diesel (7.3) short bed with 66k on it.... I've had no problems with mine and I like it.
> 
> GED


But you never drive it, it better still be in good condition! Who heard of a 8 year old diesel with 66k miles on it? Most of us put on that many miles on our diesels in a year or two. We drive them. (-:}


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

Great info thanks guys. I was looking at Spartan but was waiting til the warranty was out. Looks like I'm paying for it anyhow so I might as well do it. Hard to believe they make the exhaust better "for the environment" but you're burning more diesel. ha well I don't care about understanding it, I just want a reliable vehicle that can work as hard as I do.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

FISHINGARTIST said:


> Great info thanks guys. I was looking at Spartan but was waiting til the warranty was out. Looks like I'm paying for it anyhow so I might as well do it. Hard to believe they make the exhaust better "for the environment" but you're burning more diesel. ha well I don't care about understanding it, I just want a reliable vehicle that can work as hard as I do.


Spartan is untraceable, if a need for warranty work ever comes, reinstall your full stock exhaust, put your stock intake on, and tune it back to stock. They have no way of telling that your truck has been tuned unless you flash it to stock and have it trailered to the dealership without running it, which throws a P1000 code and the same thing happens when you unhook your batteries. So play dumb and tell them you had your batteries unhooked and you don't know anything about programmers if they even ask.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Ray, my father's 97 F250 broke down this afternoon. Sounds like a new fuel pump is needed. So much for old school 7.3 diesels.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Tombo said:


> Ray, my father's 97 F250 broke down this afternoon. Sounds like a new fuel pump is needed. So much for old school 7.3 diesels.


Sounds like the cam sensor


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Not to change the course of the is thread, but I think most american trucks have issues. My 06 dodge megacab cummins has never ending issues. Never one issue with engine! I swear it seems that everything else has broke at least once. I think there are lemons in all brands! I was thinking of buying a ford but after reading your thread, I my need to go toyota!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

wellconnected said:


> after reading your thread, I my need to go toyota!


Oh no...don't do it!


----------



## downonlove (Oct 31, 2008)

Ford. ..


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

...not a diesel but I have an 05 F150, 65000 miles and no issues. *Knock on wood* I enjoy my ford...but like the look of the new chevy HD's and the Tundras.


----------



## CHICKENCHASER (Dec 27, 2005)

I feel the pain. I have an 02, 7.3 with 75k miles. I'm on my second set of batteries and only a cam sensor been replaced. I sure am glad I don't have the new truck itch. With all the problems of new ones....lol


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

How do you guys own trucks that long and put so few miles on them.
I do 25,000 a year minimum....
Guess I have too much fun.......


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

wellconnected said:


> I was thinking of buying a ford but after reading your thread, I my need to go toyota!


I know Toyota had a bad run on the '07 Tundras because they were using a motor mount bolt that was too long and it was leading to cracked blocks.....take a guess how i know this! 
5500 miles on the truck and the only recourse was them installing a new shortblock.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey guys my 6.0 L jumps and surges if I am driving slow or in traffic. Put a boat behind me or drive it hard and it does fine. Any Ideas, it has been to the dealer twice and they havn't fixed it yet.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I had an '03 that did that when it was cool/cold, about 35 mph. Took it back a couple of times, they never really fixed it. Traded it.


Danny T said:


> Hey guys my 6.0 L jumps and surges if I am driving slow or in traffic. Put a boat behind me or drive it hard and it does fine. Any Ideas, it has been to the dealer twice and they havn't fixed it yet.


----------



## Tom Stewart (May 19, 2005)

I got rid of my F250 6.0 and bought a 96 F350 with a 7.3...couldn't be happier except for my back ache


----------

